# Newbie to the forum and to wild camping :)



## Dave998 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi all
Im new to the forum and too wild camping. 

We've had our motorhome nearly 12 months now, we used to have a caravan but decided too change it for a motorhome. We looked for a bit and ended up buying a 5 birth 1996 fiat ducato swift royale 590. 

We love our fiat and have named it "phileas" , its a 2.5 na diesel so its a little slow on the hills but then again what's the rush   

Been to a few camp sites, most of them without a hookup as we have solar panels but now i fancy some wild camping but the only thing that's stopping me is the wife lol, she's worried about it and concerned about people trying to break in or even worse :sad:

I hope to find a nice quite place that i can convince her too try soon and hope she enjoys it  and wants to do more 

This is a picture of our motor :drive:


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site. It's like most things in life first time it's a bit oh my god. After that it becomes the norm and you think why was I ever worried, give it a try. Well worth being a full member for over 5000 suitable places to stop.


----------



## wiggy (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome  I have wild camped for ages but spent ages looking for some where to stop but then I joined the club it's great just drive straight to the spots best thing I have done


----------



## Sky (Oct 17, 2015)

*Welcome*

Camp site - what's that? 

Membership of this site will give you all the places to stay that you'll ever need. All for less than the price of one night on one of those other awful places. 

:camper::have fun::welcome:


----------



## Dave998 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome.
I will have to try and get her too try one soon and see if she enjoys it enough too do more


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello Dave, and welcome to the forum. As a full member, not only can you download thousands of places to park, both in UK and France, but also freshwater tap locations, public toilets, which MAY be suitable for emptying your cassette and a virtual encyclopedia of motorhome knowledge from more experts than you can shake a stick at! Good Call!

Best wishes Rog.


----------



## yorkshire lad (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi dave,  welcome why don't you join  fully then find somewhere local first time, that the wife knows she may feel a bit more at ease, good luck and hope she does enjoy it.:have fun::camper:


----------



## campertwo (Oct 19, 2015)

Worth £20 for all the info! Have fun :wacko:


----------



## jeanette (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome to the wild place :wave:


----------



## Dave998 (Feb 14, 2016)

Right, our first wild camp is happening on tuesday, only for one night but if the wife enjoys it then more will follow.

I'm looking forward to it, the wife's a little apprehensive but i hope she enjoys it. If so then i will become a full member and participate in this forum so wish us :goodluck: lol


----------



## Rong (Feb 14, 2016)

:goodluck::have fun:


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 15, 2016)

Good Luck with the first wild camp on Tues Dave, hope it all goes well for you both and the weather is kind. It would perhaps be a good idea for the two of you to put your names down and come along to a Meet. Once there, you will meet other members, who had the same fears about wild camping as your good lady appears to have, and after speaking to them, you will realise that the world is not full of axe-murderers. It's also very nice to be able to put faces to the names you see on here. I don't know where you are based, or where you consider home, so can't really recommend a Meet for you to attend, but rest assured whichever one you choose, there will be a grand cross-section of folk, who are all very keen to give you a warm welcome, and who will make sure that you have a fun weekend.
Do give it some thought, Full Membership could possibly be the best thing you ever decide to do!

Best wishes, Rog.


----------



## Dave998 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Rog.

Ive updated my location in my profile now and i will also post back how our first wild camp goes


----------



## The laird (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::boat::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## QFour (Feb 16, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> It would perhaps be a good idea for the two of you to put your names down and come along to a Meet. Once there, you will meet many drunken members, who had the same fears about wild camping as your good lady appears to have, and after speaking to them, you will realise that the world is full of axe-murderers. It's also very nice to be able to put faces to the names you see on here. Full Membership could possibly be the best thing you ever decide to do!



You can also try a few of the Pub Stops which are great .. When Wild Camping always have a PLAN B .. Just in case. Keep the keys handy and don't drink unless it's alcohol free. Hope you have a good time.

..

Makes a change FIRST Newbie for ages who's first post has not been ' Where can I Wild Camp at XYZ '

..


----------



## Dave998 (Feb 17, 2016)

Well we went and i the wife said it was not as bad as she thought so we might be doing a few more wilds.
This was were we parked last night :dance:


----------



## Acti (Feb 17, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum ...


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi welcome just tell her there's no such thing as axe murderers enjoy
Chris


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 17, 2016)

Dave998 said:


> Well we went and i the wife said it was not as bad as she thought so we might be doing a few more wilds.
> This was were we parked last night :dance:



Hi is that towyn


----------



## Dave998 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi.
No but its not far from there, it was Llandulas.


----------



## Dave998 (Feb 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 17, 2016)

We once stopped on a site you drove through castle walls not to far from llandulas


----------



## mike17 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi,I have been a member for just over a year, the best money I have ever spent,we have wild camped 30-40 times in the last year, with the help of this site we have camped in a lot of fantastic places which we would never have found by ourselves. live the dream :have fun


----------

